# Cleaning Audi sport wheels



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

I've got a new a3 sportback sport (the wifes). Anyway the wheels seem to be a right pain to clean. You can clean the faces fine but there are such big holes in them that you can see the inner rims (not sure if that's the correct term). These inner bits get half cleaned if you know what I mean. Also the fronts are heavily covered in brake dust already.

Anyone got a fool proof method and advice what to use ? I do have various bits of kit already including the nanolex stuff I won here at Xmas.

Chris


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Not sure if I have got the same wheels but they look like this 








I remove the wheels once or twice a year. Wash them first inside and out. Hit them with iron x as many times as I needed (until they stop bleeding). Then hit them with autosmarts tardis to remove any tar deposits. Then hand polish with AF triple inside and out. Then seal with a wheel sealant like mint rims or fkp1000 (2coats). Then when it comes to your maintenance washes I just use a mild shampoo solution in a spray bottle, spray the wheels and let them soak. Work them over with brushes etc. use a wheel woolie or easy brush to get to the backs of the inner rims. Also if needed on your maintenance wash you can rinse them off with a pressure washer to remove the bulk of the dirt beforehand.


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry forgot to post a picture no its not those its these

I was hoping to not have to mess about removing the wheels.


----------



## Neno330 (Dec 19, 2013)

you should to use some brushes od wheel woolies, for example:

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/meguiars-wheel-spoke-brush/prod_189.html
- I have similas wheels like you and this megs brush work fine for me

or

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/wheels-and-tyres/wheel-woolies-wheel-brush-kit/prod_1037.html


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

chippy1970 said:


> Sorry forgot to post a picture no its not those its these
> 
> I was hoping to not have to mess about removing the wheels.
> 
> ...


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

I found these quite handy always keep a couple to hand and you can pick them up from most pound shops etc.
https://www.towsure.com/stocklevels/Washing_Up_Dolly_Mop

Surprising where you can get into with them.


----------



## b8-sline (Dec 24, 2013)

I have glue patches where old lead weights have been, any suggestions how to remove them ?


----------



## RMM (Jan 9, 2014)

b8-sline said:


> I have glue patches where old lead weights have been, any suggestions how to remove them ?


CarPro TarX


----------



## chippy1970 (Apr 3, 2009)

Bustanut said:


> chippy1970 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry forgot to post a picture no its not those its these
> ...


----------

